# Strawberry Cider Rekordering Style



## pmolou (6/1/11)

recently tryed i think its called rekordering strawberry and lime cider and am diffidently keen to create something similar and wondering if anyone knows where you could buy strawberry juice or concentrate in Melbourne???


----------



## Airgead (7/1/11)

pmolou said:


> recently tryed i think its called rekordering strawberry and lime cider and am diffidently keen to create something similar and wondering if anyone knows where you could buy strawberry juice or concentrate in Melbourne???



Frozberries sell 1kg packs of frozen strawberries for $5.90. I use them all the time in brewing and they are great. The freezing splits the cells and aids in juice extraction.

They have a Melbourne office -

Address:
22 - 26 O'Grady Road
Hallam VIC 3803

Phone:
03 9754 5464 

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

or wait another few months till the end of sumemr and go to one of the wholesale berrie places (theres a few around monbulk) and pick up some jamming strawberries cheap.

if your dead set on concentrate ive got no idea sorry.


----------



## Tanga (7/1/11)

Is Rekordering a sweet or dry cider? Sounds intriguing.


----------



## brettprevans (7/1/11)

http://www.rekorderlig.com.au/


----------



## .DJ. (7/1/11)

Tanga said:


> Is Rekordering a sweet or dry cider? Sounds intriguing.


This strawberry cider is MEGA sweet... sickly so I rekon...


----------



## Tanga (7/1/11)

Thanks! Looks like Dan Murphy's has it, so I'll have to give it a go. Cheers =).

EDIT: Though I'm not generally a fan of sweet cider. A recommendation though - if you do get hold of some concentrate, perhaps use it for priming, rather than in the fermenter. I have had some success flavouring my ciders in this way. You could even do a kit cider and flavour like this for a decent result. If you want sickly sweet though you'll have to look into pasteurisation. Good-luck!


----------



## DanRayner (7/1/11)

Tanga said:


> EDIT: Though I'm not generally a fan of sweet cider. A recommendation though - if you do get hold of some concentrate, perhaps use it for priming, rather than in the fermenter. I have had some success flavouring my ciders in this way. You could even do a kit cider and flavour like this for a decent result. If you want sickly sweet though you'll have to look into pasteurisation. Good-luck!



The other option is (if you're kegging) to back-sweeten it by adding the concentrate/syrup to the cider after fermentation and after kegging and keep it ultra cold from there on in to keep the yeasties from having another go. I've heard some folk having success with this and also (to some degree) with filtering the yeast out - you risk filtering flavour out too, but I guess if you're making a Rekorderlig Strawberry and Lime I'm not sure you're too concerned about fine, subtle cider flavours 

But either way - if you do this I'm guessing it has to be with kegs in the kegerator - you really don't wanna risk making bottle-bombs or even risk blowing seals on your kegs (no jokes about penguins blowing seals please  )


----------



## Bongchitis (8/1/11)

.DJ. said:


> This strawberry cider is MEGA sweet... sickly so I rekon...



Couldn't agree more DJ ... and to my taste has a synthetic flavour profile. Almost like an alcopop for mine.


----------



## Tanga (8/1/11)

Well if that's the case then maybe just make a normal kit cider (as per instructions), then add some strawberry and lime cordial in the glass (or prime with the lime, and just add the strawberry in the glass, or vica versa). Does anyone have a couple of kit ciders they can donate to the cause?

EDIT: I have just fermented out both an apple and an apple and blackcurrent cider (both 'Just Juice' juice) under almost identical conditions, and the apple and blackcurrent held onto some residual sweetness which made it much nicer with the strong acid tang.


----------



## thedragon (8/1/11)

.DJ. said:


> This strawberry cider is MEGA sweet... sickly so I rekon...



The strawberry is quite sweet, however the sweetness is nicely balanced by the lime. I agree that it would not suit all people, however one glass every now and then is quite nice to mix it up.


----------

